

How to Give a Hackathon Demo - alexcmu
https://medium.com/@alexandraj777/how-to-give-a-hackathon-demo-20532473f58c

======
hahamrfunnyguy
tldr; rehearse your presentation so it runs smoothly.

One specific thing I notice with good presenters is joke telling. Please
expand the article and tell us how to be funny!!!

~~~
alexcmu
Yup, summary is about right. Being funny is a great point. Could probably
expand on that in another post. I've heard before that you're not supposed to
try to be funny at the last minute in a talk/essay if you're not funny in
general, though, so that advice is a tricky balance. I think being funny and
joking around during presentations comes from feeling comfortable with your
audience.

